# Tip the MAC girls?



## neysielyn (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i may sound stupid asking this but i reallly am unsure i have had my makeup done a bunch of times and am close with the mac girls but now i thinki i may be the customer they dread. i never tip them not cause i dont looove their work or cause im cheap but because i figured they worked on commision and i always spend above and beyond the fifty dollar minimum. i thought i was helping them by doing that . but they dont get commision and someone said i should be tipping them? am i a horrible person? should i never show my face there again?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 12, 2008)

hmm. In australia, we don't do tips, so it's hard for me to say for sure, but I'm pretty sure they work on commission, so as long as you're buying things, in my book, no need to tip!


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 12, 2008)

I know a couple of MAC MUA and I have never heard of tipping them. But that could just be me.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 12, 2008)

How often do you go to get your makeup done? Do you ever buy anything. Technically when they do a look for you, they're kinda expecting you to buy something as well as they get commision off their sale. If you just go and get the makeup done and don't buy anything more often then not I can kinda see how they would dread it. It's their way of recieving a "tip" when you buy something after they do your makeup.


----------



## neysielyn (Sep 12, 2008)

the girl who works there says the dont get commision . they are the only counter that doesnt she said they have a better hourly pay. i get it done on special occasions and at their events. and i always spend at least 80$. i feel a littler better knowing im not the only one

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm. In australia, we don't do tips, so it's hard for me to say for sure, but I'm pretty sure they work on commission, so as long as you're buying things, in my book, no need to tip! dont do tips at all? on anything?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 12, 2008)

I've read that they're not allowed to accept tips so don't feel too badly. As long as you stick with the minimum purchase you're fine.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the girl who works there says the dont get commision . they are the only counter that doesnt she said they have a better hourly pay. i get it done on special occasions and at their events. and i always spend at least 80$. i feel a littler better knowing im not the only one



dont do tips at all? on anything?

Well in that cir***stance I wouldnt feel bad and I personally wouldn't tip them. I would imagine they are expected to do it when they are promoting their events and when your buying at least 80.00 worth of products everytime, then it's not your fault they dont' get commision because they get paid better. I think they might just be a bit lazy since they don't really get anything out of doing it.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 13, 2008)

They're not supposed to be taking tips, so don't worry! As long as you're making the minimum purchase, you're fine.

MAC employees are not paid by commission, but I believe Nordstrom counter MAC employees are.


----------



## neysielyn (Sep 13, 2008)

that makes me feel better thanks


----------

